# Makita Variable Speed 50W Scroll Saw



## Timzo (Apr 25, 2013)

I am very sorry for asking so many questions about scroll saws but I am just very very confused and dont know the right one to get. Ive been looking at the cheap clone ones like the Jet, Record Power, Deco-Flex and many other scroll saws but I have been researching and people are saying you will be disappointed and loose intrest. So my dilema is really what saw to get but I dont want to go ahead and spend a crap load of money on an Excalibur because im only 14 and I dont have a money making machine. Ive found this saw:

http://www.sydneytools.com.au/shopexd.asp?id=1006&bc=no

Its not a clone that I know of so thats a good point, it has the same sort of blade tensioning system going on at the front just like the Excalibur and it takes pinless blades. But I have a couple questions to ask. 
Will the 50w input be enough power if 50w actually means power rating? 
And will it be a good saw just in general?
I would really appreciate some informative feedback and/or advise on what to do. Thank you if you got to read this far, I talk to much.

Tim


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

In my opinion I would consider any scroll saw a good scroll saw if :
1)it has beefy solid body specially the table.
2)it has variable speed.
3)if it takes pinless blades.
4)if it has quick blade change mechanism.
5)efficient air blower.
The first thing about a scroll saw that disappoints the buyer is table vibration,then,ease of blade change/release,if you can find a scroll saw that has acceptable vibration and you are comfortable with releasing and reconnecting the blade within 20 seconds,buy it ,if it has a variable speed then definitely buy it.
The size of the motor becomes a factor if you plan on using a lot of thick/hard wood,for me it's not as important as other factors I mentioned.


----------

